# Danzan Ryu Dojo



## KenpoMD (Sep 30, 2006)

I stopped by this dojo (actually a backyard) the other day. 
http://www.mda-development.com/kdkphx/ 

I wanted to see if anybody knew anything about this particular training group or style. I watched a class and it seemed to be relatively similar to the Miyama Ryu I had studied in college. 

It is a very small group of talented and dedicated martial artists. They train hard with some resistance but don't really do any randori. The downside is they do their training outside (in Arizona) year round -- I said they were dedicated, didn't I? It is a small group though with lots of hands on instruction. 

Any thoughts on how this would compare to BJJ, Miyama, or Kenpo? Any info would be appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 30, 2006)

It looks like the link you gave is a school that has a mixture of different elements.

Danzan Ryu Jujitsu does randori at times.  Maybe they didn't at the time you visited that dojo?  I suppose it depends on the instructor.  

I study that style.  Danzan Ryu is a style that orginated from Hawaiian islands.  Yes, they do a lot of hands-on practice (and most jujitsu/judo styles do, I think).  It is the hallmark of a grappling style to practice very closely with each other and with some resistance.  If you want more information, you can click on the link:

http://www.danzan.com/index.html

While Danzan Ryu does grappling, there is also striking and lua (bone-breaking) taught in the style.  Danzan Ryu includes some healing arts as well.  The lower ranks focus more upon the grappling.  Many Danzan Ryu schools are also members of the AJJF (American Judo and Jujitsu Federaton).

How does Danzan Ryu compare with  BJJ, Miyama, or Kenpo?  I have no experience with Miyama.  I have not trained with BJJ, but we do compete with those who train in BJJ. I guess we do fairly well since we compete under the same grappling rules with Judo and Jujitsu. 

Kenpo is my 1st style, so I do see there are some moves in DZRJ that are found in Kenpo.  Basically, Kenpo has some grappling moves (it is a striking style, not a grappling style), but DZRJ has a strong focus on grappling with some striking.  Maybe the version of DZRJ I practice might have a bit more kenpo flavor than others because my instructor's instructor also had Kenpo in his background.

For me, Kenpo and Danzan Ryu Jujitsu is a very nice combination.  These two styles blend together well.

- Ceicei


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

I think it's also what Wally Jay studied before founding SCJJ.  He has a pretty high rank in it if I'm not mistaken.

Jeff


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 30, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I think it's also what Wally Jay studied before founding SCJJ. He has a pretty high rank in it if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Jeff



Wally Jay is on the lineage tree.  His instructor was Juan Gomez then to Okazaki (founder).  So yes, Wally Jay does hold a very high rank in Danzan Ryu Jujutsu.

http://www.danzan.com/HTML/dzr_lineage_tree.html

- Ceicei


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

Your in luck Doc.
Our Dojo studies Icho Yama Ryu, which is a blend of Daito Ryu KodoKai, Miyama Ryu and Judo.
We also have a great relationship with many Danzan Ryu folks in our area.
Very similar, one of our Black belts is also a Danzan BB.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 3, 2007)

KenpoMD,
I met Glenn Medici last weekend in Tucson.  I was very impressed with his dedication to the arts, both martial and healing.  I will be contacting him soon to see if my battered and broken body will be able to handle ju jitsu.  All of the people I have met so far affiliated with the Ko Den Kan and Kajukenbo have been outstanding.  We had both went to Tucson last week end for a mutual friends promotion to 7th dan at the hombu dojo from Joe Holck.  

Take care,

Ron


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 4, 2007)

There is an interesting article on the San Jose Kenpo website about  the link between Danzan Ryu and Kenpo.

http://www.sanjosekenpo.com/Isitkenpoorjutisukenpo.htm


----------

